
A Creationist Sues the Grand Canyon for Religious Discrimination - robteix
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/05/grand-canyon-creationism/526467/?single_page=true
======
mythrwy
FTA (explaining how it really happened): "About 1.7 billion years ago, a
series of volcanoes crashed into what would become the continent of North
America and created mountains taller than the Himalayas today."

If you are going to contradict young earth creationists (and hey, who doesn't
want to do that?) and you write about science for a major publication, you
really should get your terminology straight. Or your editor should. Or
preferably both.

